
Time-Based Currency - levinb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time-based_currency
======
cheeky78
This is a great idea for people that don't have the money to pay their fair
share of taxes.

~~~
levinb
It seems like it would present a pathway to that sort of thing.

I found it interesting in that these ideas, like a literal 'proof of work',
have been around for a long time before our recent crypto era.

